

Fully Typed Lisp - fogus
http://berger-files.blogspot.com/2011/05/fully-typed-lisp.html

======
evangineer
As pointed out in a blog comment, there has already been work on typed Lisp
dialects. I was personally surprised not to see a reference to the Stalin
compiler for Scheme:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalin_(Scheme_implementation)>

